# catfishing



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

so im planing to be down there the end of the month and i wanna know if there are any good spots in the pace or milton area that you all would recommend that w could just throw some small bream or chicken liver for decent catfish....i was planning on usins a carolina rig with a circle hook unless there is a better way to do so...so any avdvice is much appreciated


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know any spots in that area. We use 30# test with a2 1/2 or 3 feet of60# leader on a carolina rig with live or cut bait mostly shad. Try drifting in the river channel, it works for us


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Shad are hard to come by around the this area, try cut mullet, leave the skin on. The mullet gizzard also works well. Good luck.


----------



## pringlecan (Jan 21, 2009)

i've had luck with beef & chicken heart, ivory soap, dog food, bread balls... just gotta set it on the bottom & wait. a carolina rig should do the trick


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

another really good bait that stays on the hook is squid i use it alot for bush hooks and trot lines


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

alright well that sound great...but if you dont mind me asking ....do u guys have any well known spots that are open to public in the pace area?...im guessing there a re cats in every river but i havent seemed to find any yet.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Find any deep holes around bends in rivers and you almost guaranteed catfish. Cats roam alot...just a matter of getting a bait in their path.


----------

